# G.R. Hit by Car in OHIO needs donations and a Rescue!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I* Emld. four of the Golden Ret. Rescues and said I would donate the $60 if they need it for Alexis
Here is email for Ashtabula APL:
[email protected]
Here is their website:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH71.html*
To: [email protected]
From: [email protected]
Date: Sun, 6 Apr 2008 17:54:21 -0700
Subject: [AllDogResQ] Ashtabula, OH -- Golden hit by car needs donations *tonight*

Crossposting in hopes people can help with this dog's immediate medical needs and possibly find it even more help (foster/adoption). Please crosspost.

---- Debra Van Matre


*Alexis is a beautiful female Golden Retriever in grave need at the
Ashtabula County APL. She was found injured on the side of the road.
Her back may be broken, but we are hoping she only(!) has a fractured
pelvis. She needs x-rays tomorrow to find out for sure. Without
x-rays she will have to be euthanized, since a broken back cannot be
treated at the shelter.*X-rays can be done at a local vet for approximately $120 dollars. A
generous sponsor (who also gave Alexis a sponge bath...see pictures)
will pay for half of the x-rays if we can raise money for the other
half. Please, if you can spare even a couple dollars, send it along
via PayPal to [email protected] ( gmail.com )

*We need to raise *at least* $60 so that Alexis can have her x-rays in
the morning and have a chance at treatment. If she is treatable, of
course that will cost money too, so anything we can raise is so
helpful.*I've attached pictures of Alexis for those who can see them.
(Warning to the sensitive....they're pretty sad...) Pictures can
also be seen at our blog:
*http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/2008/04/alexis-she-needs-donations-tonight.html*Please, if you can help even a tiny bit, PayPal your donation to
[email protected] ( gmail.com ) tonight.

thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Dawn Shimp*

Got this update from Dawn Shimp
[email protected]


Hi. I'm just catching up on emails now.....we do have Alexis's
x-rays covered, but thank you so much for offering to donate. *I'll
be posting an update on her status on our blog ( http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/ ) this evening if you want to see what we find out at the vet's.

thanks!
Dawn*

*P.S. I'M SURE THAT Alexis will Need A Golden Retriever Rescue to take her.
Karen*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am praying that she just has the broken pelvis and will be able to have a rescue take her in.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I'll keep an eye on her updates and donate $$$ to the appropriate person on her behalf.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she can be treated...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please let us know how Alexis is doing. I will donate some $$ for her treatment at the appropriate time.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor sweet baby! Please keep us updated, I also would like to donate something towards her care.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that place is about 40 min or less from me if you need to get her out of before she is *euthanized. But I can not keep her as I have 3 of my own and 2 cats. But if you need me im here. I can prolly keep her at home with me for a week or so if that is also needed.*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I will watch for update and send $$ for care if she can be treated.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Please keep us posted on her x-ray findings and treatment plan...Poor baby!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ladies*

Ladies:

THANK YOU all. Haven't heard back yet!
Getting worried.
Will e-mail again!

I emld. Dawn Shimp again asking for any update on her.
I checked the Ashtabula County APL blog-no update on Alexis yet.
They are begging for rescue help as they have SO MANY dogs at the Animal Protective League and cannot take in any more.
http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/search?q=Alexis


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope they come back with positive news!!


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I keep checking the site as well. I am praying for her that all is well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, praying for good news


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Let us know Karen - We can help.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

*Update available on ...*

*[URL="http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/"]http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/*[/URL]

not great news but better than I was thinking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Dawn Shimp on Alexis*

Update posted on her blog page:

Update on Alexis 

Thanks everyone for your patience...busy day caring for sick bunnies. Anyway, good news on Alexis. Not *great* news, but definitely not the news we dreaded to hear. She has a broken vertebrae in her lower back. Surgery would not correct this, apparently that surgery would have needed to be done within hours of the injury. The good news though is that the vet believes she might actually recover without surgery. (I actually have a bunny who had a similar injury, though obviously not from being hit by a car, and she has in fact regained most of her mobility....)

I don't have many details yet & I apologize for that, but basically it sounds like she will never be 100% again, but may gradually regain the use of her hind end. She will definitely have to have her tail amputated and may remain incontinent. The woman who came to the shelter to meet Alexis yesterday, who bathed her and donated to her care, is a volunteer for GRIN. She has talked the Board of Directors of GRIN into taking Alexis into their care. I'm still awaiting details, but it sounds like she will be going to their vet tomorrow for possible tail amputation and I'm not sure what else.

I will post more as I know it, and GRIN will have to take over once she's in their care. Thanks so much to everyone who donated, crossposted, and sent lots of good thoughts. She wouldn't still be alive, with a hopefully bright future, without *all* of your help!

Dawn

**You can still donate to Ashtabula APL or await word from GRIN~
I am sure she will need donations.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Alexis. I hope her luck changes for the better, but I guess it already has by being rescued. She sounds like a good pal for HB's Stumpy.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

What a sweet girl! Thank god her back is not broken and that it is just a vertebrae. I have seen dogs heal great with cage rest and physical therapy. My blessings are with her in her journey. Please let me know if there is anything I can help this sweet girl with...

Nicole


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Please keep us posted on her progress and needs. Wishing a speedy recovery to you, sweet Alexis.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

A friend of mine is the volunteer who bathed her and who is taking her to Akron tomorrow to the orthopedic specialist. They will definitely be amputating her tail, but the local vet is cautiously optimistic about her future mobility; one hind leg she can put weight on, the other just dangles. My friend says this girl has the loveliest personality....just so sweet. Fingers crossed that this poor lass can have a good quality of life, even if she remains incontinent.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That poor Alexis! I'm so glad that people are helping her out. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alexis*

Alexis:

Alexis, we are all praying for you and for your Rescuers.

Updates on Alexis are being posted on the Ashtabula APL Blog:

http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on where to send donations for Alexis.*

Rcvd. this msg. from Dawn of Ashtabula APL: 

Any further donations for Alexis's care should go to GRIN. 

Thanks! 
Dawn 

*GRIN has a paypal button or you can mail them a check and Mark it for Alexis: 

http://www.grinrescue.org *

*P.S. Ashtabula APL really needs some rescues to step up and help the dogs they have there to make room for more!!*
To name a few that need rescue are 2 Boxers and a Saint Bernard!!
http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just made a donation to GRIN to help with Alexis' medical care. Wish it could be a lot more. Thank you to all those who are trying to save this sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

Thank you-everything helps.

I am going to make a donation as soon as I get home!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Am at library and gonna make a donation when I get home.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

What is the dog's condition right now? Has she had surgery? Will GRIN be making updates? Where can I view the updates?

I plan to make a donation but I would like to know what the current status is before I do.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I am also wondering how she is...would like to make a donation and possibly open up my home for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alexis..*

Hi!

I've emld. GRIN Twice now-no update yet on Alexis. They must be really busy.

Laura: you should let them know that your home would be open to her-how wonderful!

I envy anyone that can foster!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Laura,

What a wonderful offer!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Extremely SAD news for Little Angel, Alexis...*

Thanks Donna: 

Here is the update posted on Alexis on the Ashtabula APL Blog by Dawn: 
http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/ 


Update on Alexis 


Alexis 
I just received an update on Alexis. The rescue in whose care she was placed decided to euthanize her due to incontinence. It is important to me to note that neither the APL nor I were consulted on this decision. It is emphatically *not* the decision I would have made. In fact I had a number of other people interested in Alexis who would have gladly taken on the responsibility of caring for her. I am devastated by this loss. 

Most of the donations that were received went to cover the cost of the initial x-rays, which were significantly more than we expected. If you made a donation and would like it returned out of the small amount that is left, please contact me. Otherwise I will use the remaining funds for medical treatment for the APL dog in next greatest need, who at this point would be Brutus. 

Thank you all for caring so much about this special girl. I'm so sorry to have to give you this news. 

Dawn 






Sunday, March 23, 2008 
Brutus! 








http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/2008/03/brutus.html 




Brutus is a dear little beagle boy with several strikes against him. He's a middle-aged beagle in a shelter that is constantly overrun with cute little shiny new beagles. He has a mass on his tail that looks quite unattractive (though could be removed easily). And he has pain in his hips. The shelter he is at can neuter him and remove the mass on his tail, and possibly treat his hips as well, but they can't do the xrays that will help determine what treatment he needs. 

What Brutus really needs is a rescue to come along and be his savior. If he can't have that he needs a few kind people to donate money so that he can get his hips xrayed. 

Brutus is about 5 years old. Very sweet and friendly with people and likes most other dogs, though he can be grumpy with some male dogs. He has a very sweet little temperament considering the fact that he is believed to be in constant pain from his hips. 














See Brutus on Petfinder here: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10286711 

If you are with a rescue group and would like to help Brutus please contact Dawn at [email protected]. 

If you would like to donate to Brutus's care you can PayPal donations to [email protected] or please click on link below and use this donation button: 

http://ashtabulaapl.blogspot.com/2008/03/update-on-some-special-dogs.html

(please only use this button to donate for Brutus's care. The button to the left can be used to make donations to the APL for general operating expenses) 

Labels: Ashtabula Animal Advocates, Brutus 

posted by dawn @ 9:30 PM 

0 Comments: 

Post a Comment 

<< Home 

Ashtabula County APL 
Ohio 
Featured Adoptable Pet: 

Bandit 
Ashtabula County Animal Protective League 
Ashtabula, Ohio 
compliments of Petfinder.com 

Our Website 

http://ashtabulaapl.petfinder.org 




Please consider making a donation 
to help the animals! 
No amount is too small!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh my...I am so sad for this dear sweet girl. I had contacted them to let them know that my home was available for her for life...rest in peace sweet Alexis.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am stunned. I would think they would have at least tried to find a home for Alexis where her incontinence could be dealt with, especially since APL knew of several interested parties. I am very disappointed. Rest in peace and run like the wind, dear Alexis. I'm so sorry.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

omg..thats shocking....im speechless. poor sweet baby...RIP


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP Alexis........run free, play hard


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You ladies are so wonderful*

Laura: THank you for offering her a home-I feel awful they made that decision.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

That's a shame


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Alexis pain free. You were loved by many here.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

This is just so sad...I don't know what to say. RIP sweet Alexis.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is so sad. I can't help but wonder if this problem would have been overcome as her back healed. No I guess my doantion will go towards that beagle boy. Tho I didn't know the GRIN took in Beagles. That is where i sent my check, GRIN.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*

3 Goldens:

The beagle and the other dogs needing donations is at Ashtabula APL in Ohio.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I think what 3 goldens is saying. Is that when she donated to Alexis she made the donation straight to GRIN. The rescue that took over Alexis. Now that they sent that poor dear girl to her you know what. Now 3 Goldens is out the money she donated because it was for only Alexis and seeming that GRIN took over the dog that the APL now does not get the $. I hope I am not confusing anyone here. But thats what I am getting out of what 3 Goldens was trying to say. I do believe that she should get her $ back and that it should not get to stay with GRIN. They did a horrible thing by putting Alexis down when others could have taken her in. There to me was no good logical explanation to why they put Alexis down. Guess I am just upset.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so sad. I can't help but wonder if this problem would have been overcome as her back healed. No I guess my doantion will go towards that beagle boy. Tho I didn't know the GRIN took in Beagles. That is where i sent my check, GRIN.
__________________

GRIN does not take beagles.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think I will e-mail them and tell them that since Alexis has gone to the bridge, use the money for another dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GRIN did the right thing- update...*

I just found this on another forum and I am very sorry if I posted too hastily about Alexis being euthanized..

Okay everyone, I talked directly to someone from GRIN and what people NEED TO KNOW IS THIS: Alexis was not put down because she was incontinent and somehow in the back of my mind, I knew that but wanted to make sure I had the facts first. She was humanely euthanized because she was in tremendous amount of pain and because she could not expand her bladder. GRIN had all intentions of helping this girl as they have in the past with other sick dogs. The vet said she was in extreme pain and compound that with the bladder problem, their vet just thought it was better to end her suffering. This sounds more accurate. 
PLEASE PEOPLE!!! Before posting something regarding a dog in rescue, please please be sure you have all the facts. That statement hit many many forums regarding GRIN and the information was inaccurate. This is how rescues end up getting a bad rap because of inaccurate information. Its easy enough to check to be sure. Just check with the rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am glad to know that Alexis was euthanized to spare her any more pain, and not for a 'frivolous' reason. Wonder where the APL got the info that it was because Alexis was incontinent?


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Karen,
Thanks for posting the additional information on Alexis...I was looking forward to taking a trip to pick her up and was crushed to hear she was at the bridge. Ending her suffering gives me the peace I needed to let her go in my own mind.
Laura


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura:

I feel so horrible that what I posted on Friday might have hurt GRIN in any way.

I know they are a wonderful and compassionate rescue, and I can only imagine how upset they were to have to make this decision for Alexis.
They loved her, too.

I am glad this has given you peace-it helped me knowing this, too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RIP sweet Alexis, now out of pain and running free


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I e-mailed them yesterday and told them I had just sent a donation for Alexis, but later found she had to be sent to the bridge. I said I wanted them to use that donation for any special needs dog (heartworm positive, surgery) of their choice.

PS I got a return e-mail today thanking me for my donation and e-mail.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Karen for the update. I think when I had posted I was just a tad upset because of that fact that others were willing to take care of her. I have had time to sit and think and I know it is not GRINS fault. Thanks again for the new update.


----------

